# Vorschläge 3x7 Schaltwerk schwergängig



## ohahn (28. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 

mein Sohn hat ein 20 Zoll Bulls MTB bekommen. Das Bike hat die Revoshift Drehschaltgriffe und ein Altusschaltwerk. 

Die Schaltung ist dermaßen schwergängig, selbst für mich, das ich die Schaltzüge erneuert habe. Leider mit nüchternen Ergebnis. 

Nun gibt es hier ja zahlreiche Tipps, wie Invers Schaltwerk, statt Drehgriffschaltung Trigger benutzen. 

Ich habe mich mal auf die Suche nach Alternativen gemacht, die Auswahl ist sehr beschränkt, wenn ich bei 3x7 bleiben möchte. 

Generell ist die Bandbreite and Übersetzungen gut, da wir hier eine hügelige Landschaft haben. 

Habt ihr eine komfortable Idee, welche Komponenten oder Übersetzung ich am Besten umsetzen sollte, damit Bergauffahrten und leichtgängiges Schalten möglich sind. 

Für Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar. 

VG 
Markus


----------



## Linipupini (28. Oktober 2017)

Du kannst eigentlich jedes Schaltwerk mit kurzem oder mittleren Käfig montieren, das bis 9-fach schaltet.
Solltest aber bei Shimano bleiben, da z.B. Sram die Übersetzung eine andere ist und du den Trigger oder Drehgriff auch wechseln müsstest.
Inverse SW haben meist den Nachteil, das sie einen langen Käfig haben und der bei 20" fast auf der Erde schleift oder am Reifen anstößt.
Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (28. Oktober 2017)

Erstmal würde ich testen, ob es am Schalter oder -werk liegt. Bei Schaltwerken müsste bis 9-fach (außer Ultegra) alles kompatibel sein. Die maximale Aufnahme-Kapazität müsstest Du noch beachten, ist immer eingestanzt (meine ich).

Bei den Drehgriffen funktioniert der Sram MRX gut, wenn der Lenker ne kleine Macke von der Feststellschraube vertragen kann...


----------



## ohahn (28. Oktober 2017)

Danke für die Vorschläge, 

Schaltwerk sowie die Revo Drehgriffschaltung sind schwergängig. 

Die MRX Griffe hatte ich auch gefunden, war mir aber unsicher wegen der Shimano Kompatibilität. Ich habe zudem gelesen, daß man die Pro Version kaufen soll und die habe ich nicht gefunden. 

Insgesamt weiß ich nicht, ob vielleicht dich Trigger besser sind. Mein Sohn ist 7 Jahre alt, was habt ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht? 

Ja und zudem Schaltwerk, habe ich nichts höherwertiges gefunden, wie die schon vorhandene Altus MD 310. 

Alle anderen haben entweder einen langen Käfig, nicht mit 7fach kompatibel oder halt ganz alte Retro Schaltwerke. 

Ich hatte auch schon überlegt, vorne nur ein Ritzel und hinten dann aber 10 - 11 Fach umbauen. Nur hier fehlt mir komplett die Erfahrung. Ich müsste wahrscheinlich, das Hinterrad wechseln und für vorne die passende Aufnahme finden.


----------



## KIV (28. Oktober 2017)

ohahn schrieb:


> Mein Sohn ist 7 Jahre alt, was habt ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht?



Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass mit 7 schon locker 24-small-Räder gefahren werden können.
Vielleicht das 20er einfach weg tun, direkt was kindgerechtes kaufen und in zwei Jahren über den Wiederverkaufswert iHv rd. 400€ freuen..?!
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...four-small-24-neu-uvp-595-/737912008-217-3610


----------



## Toolkid (28. Oktober 2017)

KIV schrieb:


> Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass mit 7 schon locker 24-small-Räder gefahren werden können.
> ...


Das ist immer eine Frage der Körpergröße und hängt nicht vom Alter ab.


----------



## KIV (28. Oktober 2017)

Ach nee..!

Meine tatsächliche Erfahrung ist, dass große Kider schon mit Anfang 6 auf 24" wechseln können. Mit 7 ist das wirklich save, außer das Kind ist extrem klein.


----------



## Linipupini (28. Oktober 2017)

Das kannst du mal probieren. Hab ich auch schon mal verbaut.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/202051924104


----------



## reijada (29. Oktober 2017)

Ich würde auch nach einem neuen Rad Ausschau halten. 
Meine Tochter ist mit 7 aufs 24er Orbea MX gewechselt. Da war sie 1,23, hat aber recht lange Beine. Jetzt mit 1,30 fährt sie ein 26er XS Rahmen. 
Falls das Rad noch in der Familie bleiben soll. Umbau auf 1x9 ist recht günstig erledigt, je nach Komponenten mal eben 500g gespart. 
Ich hab noch ein fast neues Acera 9 Fach mit Triggern hier liegen. 
Kannst du sehr günstig haben. 
Das Laufrad muss halt nur einen Standard Freilauf für Steckkassetten haben. 
Bei 7fach bin ich da nicht sicher


----------



## ohahn (29. Oktober 2017)

Ihr habt meine ursprünglichen Ideen völlig verworfen 
... jetzt werde ich mich tatsächlich nach einen 24 Zoll umsehen. Ich habe mal so ein bisschen geschaut, was der Markt so bietet, bis auf Orbea MX 24 Team Disc, habe ich nichts brauchbares gefunden. Schade das Pepperbike nicht mehr existiert 
. 
Kania, Kubikes etc. sind mehr einfach zu teuer. 

Jetzt kommt ja der Winter, wenn jemand eine brauchbare Basis bieten kann, immer her mit den Angeboten. 


Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung.


----------



## Linipupini (29. Oktober 2017)

ohahn schrieb:


> Ihr habt meine ursprünglichen Ideen völlig verworfen
> ... jetzt werde ich mich tatsächlich nach einen 24 Zoll umsehen. Ich habe mal so ein bisschen geschaut, was der Markt so bietet, bis auf Orbea MX 24 Team Disc, habe ich nichts brauchbares gefunden. Schade das Pepperbike nicht mehr existiert
> .
> Kania, Kubikes etc. sind mehr einfach zu teuer.
> ...


Schau doch mal bei den verkäufen hier rein, und frag mal nach ob dies noch da ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohahn (29. Oktober 2017)

Danke, direkt mal angefragt.


----------



## giant_r (29. Oktober 2017)

conway ms200
ghost kato kid...
zumindest auf dem papier nicht so schlecht.


----------



## ohahn (29. Oktober 2017)

@ Giant Ich habe mir die Räder mal angeschaut, die Schaltung ist nicht wirklich was ich suche. Ich möchte eigentlich nur noch ab Deore oder geschmeidige Sram Schaltung.


----------



## giant_r (29. Oktober 2017)

na das geht bei dem preis aber doch auch schnell zu wechseln. aber selbst bei den teureren pyro, ku usw ist da meines wissens auch nicht viel anderes von haus aus verbaut.
edit: zumindest beim pyro ist von haus auch eine altus verbaut. ob du zur deore wirklich soviel unterschied merkst?


----------



## KIV (30. Oktober 2017)

ohahn schrieb:


> Kania, Kubikes etc. sind mehr einfach zu teuer
> .


Denk nochmal darüber nach: Der Wertverlust von einem der o.g. Räder ist geringer, als der Kaufpreis für ein 11-fach SLX Upgrade-Kit bei Bike-Discount...Nur mal als Beispiel.
Und das Rad ist dann fahrfertig, perfekt kindgerecht.


----------



## ohahn (30. Oktober 2017)

Du hast mit Sicherheit recht, aber wenn ich mein älteres Pepperbike mit Deore mit meinen Sohn seiner Altus vergleiche. Das sind Welten.

Von der Sache bin ich ganz bei euch, mit dem Fahrrad wird nicht zimperlich umgegangen und nach 2 Jahren kommt das nächste Bike. Nur was bringt es, wenn vor jeder Steigung der Papa helfen muss, die Gänge zu schalten.

Der Neffe hat das gleiche Problem mit einem Cube 200.

Übrigens nach dem vorgeschlagenen Kaniabike habe ich nachgefragt, aber leider keine Rückmeldung bekommen. Ich würde euren Ratschlag annehmen, wenn Bike verfügbar. Evtl. Schaltung nachrüsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (30. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab am 200er Cube damals ein inverses XT-Schaltwerk mit GS-Käfig (25 EUR im Bikemarkt) und dazu einen neuen 8-fach Revoshifter samt neuen Zügen montiert. Dazu eine sinnvoll gestufte 8-fach-Kassette. Billiger gehts kaum.

Damit kam unsere 4-jährige völlig problemlos klar. Und die war nicht die kräftigste. Hat auch nach 3 Jahren noch völlig problemlos funktioniert. Der Käufer das Rades hat sich ausdrücklich über die leichtgängige Schaltung gefreut.

kc85


----------



## ohahn (30. Oktober 2017)

Danke für die Info, habe es meinem Schwager mal geschickt.

Weisst du zufällig noch den Namen des Schaltwerks?


----------



## ohahn (31. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe gerade ein tolles Scott Spark geschossen.

Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung!!!


----------



## kc85 (31. Oktober 2017)

Das Schaltwerk war ein RD-M760. Ich hab sogar noch ein verkratztes im Keller, allerdings mit langem SGS-Käfig.

kc85


----------

